# Help With Water/Meth?!



## vwfotos94 (Nov 1, 2010)

I am looking for help for what size nozzels and what kit to get for my supercharged 12 vr6

Mods:

Stock compression
4 inch maf
42# Injectors and software
30t cogs (14-15psi at 7k)
walbro 255 inline


Please help i am looking for what kit to get and what size nozzles i should run 

thanks guys:thumbup:


----------



## vwfotos94 (Nov 1, 2010)

Anyone?


----------

